# [Gelöst] Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC



## Radioon (23. Dezember 2018)

*[Gelöst] Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin schon seit mehreren Tagen am ausprobieren, warum meine Aktiv-Lautsprecher ein brummen/ grießeln aufweisen sobald ich bspw. auf Start mit der Maus klicke oder die Windows-Taste auf meiner Tastatur drücke. Des Weiteren kommt das Brummen/ Grießeln auch, sobald ich meinen Browser aufrufe, ein YouTube Video lade (auch wenn ich mit dem Cursor das Video vor- und zurückspule). Ebenso beim Bilder anschauen (Diashow). Das Brummen/ Grießeln geht aber manchmal nach einigen Sekunden, wenn die Anwendung angeklickt wurde zum Teil wieder weg (solange man nicht klickt oder etwas aufruft). Die Problematik hatte ich nie und habe ich nicht mit meinem Laptop selbes Anschlussbild, bedeutet ein Fehler der Verkabelung, an den Lautsprechern sowie am Interface kann ausgeschlossen werden. Der Rechner wird auch zur Musikproduktion benutzt. Kaltgerätestecker sind in derselben Mehrfachsteckdose. Das Brummen hört sich danach an, als würde man Spannungswellen drauf geben (den Strom fließen hören). Über die Kopfhörer, welche ich zum Monitoring benutze (am Interface angeschlossen) ist keinerlei brummen festzustellen.

Meine Komponenten:
Motherboard:  MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon AMD
CPU: 	                 AMD Ryzen 5 2600 
Netzteil: 	          500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 
GPU: 	                 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G
SSD: 		          1 GB Cruical MX500 2.5 SATA
RAM:		          32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX  DDR4
CPU Lüfter:  	   be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Gehäuse:	          be quiet! Pure Base Tower mit Sichtfenster
Laufwerk:	   LG Blu-ray Laufwerk
TV-Karte: 	   Hauppauge
Maus/ Tastatur: Logitech Tastatur & Maus via Funk (USB Dongle)
Lautsprecher:  2x KRK RP6 RoKit (XLR male auf Klinke symmetrisch)
Interface: Audient ID44 (Verbindung via USB 2.0 zum PC)

Folgendes wurde ausprobiert um das Problem zu beheben (ohne Erfolg):
•	Alle vorhandenen USB-Ports ausprobiert
•	Kabel Klinke/ XLR gegen andere getauscht
•	TV-Karte ausgebaut und System gebootet
•	Netzteil durch ein bq quiet! Dark Power PRO 11 650W ersetzt (geringe Besserung)
•	Funk-Maus/ Tastatur durch schnurgebundene Maus und Tastatur ersetzt
•	Kaltgerätestecker um 180° gedreht
•	Bildschirmhelligkeit runter gedreht & V-Sync aktiviert 
•	Einen anderen Monitor angeschlossen
•	Unterschiedlichste Mehrfachsteckdosen ausprobiert
•	OnBoard Soundkarte & Audio Komponente deaktiviert
•	Alle Treiber aktualisiert
•	Lautstärke in Windows herabgesenkt 
•	Bluetooth Dongle ausgesteckt

Nun gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus! Ich habe mich schon in unzähligen Foren durchgelesen und vieles probiert, aber wie oben bereits geschrieben ohne Erfolg. Kann es evtl. dann das Mainboard bzw. die Grafikkarte sein?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet! Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!

PS: Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage vorab!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Du musst wirklich nicht den selben Thread, mit einem Problem dass hier jede Woche ca. 5x auftritt, in 3 verschiedenen Foren posten.

Aber der Vollständigkeit nochmal: Interface optisch anschließen.


----------



## Heumond (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*



Radioon schrieb:


> •	Kaltgerätestecker um 90° gedreht und eingesteckt


Das möchte ich gerne mal sehen 

Das wichtigste habe ich in deiner Auflistung noch nicht gefunden, eine galvanische Trennung der Masse des Signalkabels, aka. Ground Lift.
Es ist auch auf die schnelle nicht ersichtlich ob das Interface Symmetrische Ausgänge hat. Sollte aber bei den kurzen wegen kein Problem darstellen.

Helfen sollte sowas:
Palmer PLI-02 Trennübertrager - XLR In und XLR Out
Palmer Pro PLI 04 USB* direkt als USB Soundkarte

Bauen natürlich auch weitere Hersteller und Anschlüsse gibt es auch in anderen Varianten.


----------



## Lok92 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Ein Freund von mir hatte selbiges Problem mit seinen Aktiv Lautsprechern. Es traten immer harte Störgeräusche auf, die allein schon bei einer Mausbewegung anfingen. 

Es wurde versucht zubeheben durch neue Kabel, andere Verkablung etc. Alles hat nichts geholfen...Ebenfalls wurde versucht auf eine Externe Soundkarte zurückzugreifen, was auch keinen Erfolg brachte. 

Er hat das Problem dann mit dem Behringer HD 400 gelöst. Er gehtjetz mit diesem Kabel hier: 

POSUGEAR 3.5mm Klinke auf Dual 6.35mm Mono Y AudioKabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vom Pc raus in den Behringer und von dort aus mit 2 6,3 Klinkenkabel in die jeweiligen Lautsprecher. Alle Störgeräusche sind verschwunden, egal ob beim Surfen, Spielen oder oder es herrscht absolute Stille.

20 € die sich definitv gelohnt haben^^

Behringer MicroHD HD400 – Musikhaus Thomann


----------



## NotAnExit (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Er hat das Thema ja auch im Nachbarforum eröffnet, wo ich dann auch den HD400 eingeworfen habe. Wurde gepflegt überlesen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

In sämtlichen nachbarforen (cbase und Luxx) hat er ja genauso auf Antworten reagiert wie hier, nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Wenn man eine Endstufe testen will, macht man das am Oszilloskop von Tektronix, man braucht im Millivolt Bereich nur den Tastkopf für Gate

Wenn man als Jüngling PC Schrauber vergessen hat unter dem SID den Postpin ins Gehäuse zu schrauben, dann gibt es solche Phänome. Motherboard ausbauen, Gehäuse und Motherboard genau ansehen, Postpins dort ins Gehäuse schrauben wo die ganzen Schrauben fürs Motherboard rein passen.

Frage an den TE: Welches Gewinde ist das, ich habe das vergessen. Finde es heraus und sag es, das Gewinde. Ist das 15/32 HNF ?


----------



## Radioon (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten von euch! Habe mir ein wenig Zeit genommen diese zu ordnen/ sichten!

@Heumond : 
#3 Dies Palmer Trennfilter klingen interessant und haben auch gute Bewertungen!

@Lok92 :
#4 Den Behringer 400 habe ich nun schon des Öfteren empfohlen bekommen, soll aber die Höhen im Audiosignal filtern.

@NotAnExit :
#5 Ja das ist korrekt, den habe ich deshalb auch auf den Schirm!

@Plasmadampfer: 
#7 Bin kein Computer-Experte, aber werde mir das mit einem Kollegen der mir beim Zusammenbau geholfen hat mal ausprobieren und heraus finden welches Gewinde es ist, kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht zu 100% sagen.

Ich werde im Laufe der Woche, einiges eurer Vorschläge versuchen umzusetzen um jeweils ein Feedback zu geben! Danke erst einmal vorab!


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Ich habe einen Monacor-Trennfilter verbaut (Cinch, macht aber nix anderes) und habe vorher sehr oft meine Referenzalben gehört und nach dem Einbau die gleichen Alben wieder. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Und ich bin da sehr kritisch, vor allem bei den Höhen.

Seit Samstag hängt noch ein Interface dazwischen und ich finde die Höhen nun noch einen Tacken differenzierter.


----------



## Radioon (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Problem ist gelöst! Hat ein wenig länger gedauert bis ich alle Komponenten zum Testen geliefert bekommen habe!

@Heumond :
#3 Dein Vorschlag mit dem Palmer Trennübertrager war Gold wert, GND/ Lift am Palmer gedrückt und siehe da Stille! Keinerlei Brummen oder Geräusche wahrnehmbar. Dankeschön! 

@Lok92: 
#4 Den Behringer 400 habe ich auch getestet und auch er hat das Problem komplett gelöst, kein Brummen etc.! Danke auch hierfür für den Tipp! Zudem habe ich auch einen Isolator, den ART DTI getestet und auch dieser konnte das Problem komplett beseitigen.

@NotAnExit: 
#5 Siehe #4 Und danke auch an Dich für den Tipp! 
#9 Den Monacor-Trennfilter habe ich nicht getestet, aber Super dass der bei dir auch gute Ergebnisse erzielt! 

@Plasmadampfer: 
#7 Danke auch für deinen Tipp, aber da müsste laut meinem Kollegen alles in Ordnung gewesen sein! 

FAZIT:
Schlussendlich habe ich mich entschieden den Palmer zu behalten, da ich beim Palmer keinen Verlust in den Frequenzen feststellen konnte und dieser hochwertig verarbeitet ist!


----------



## JackA (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Gelöst] Störgeräusche Lautsprecher mit neuem PC*

Nichts Neues, aber schön für dich, dass es jetzt funktioniert.


----------

